# Metering mode question



## Rgollar (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a canon 6d. My question is say I use spot metering mode and pick a outside focus point. Does it meter off the focus point I moved to or does it do it off the center of the picture of center focus point. Or does it follow my chosen focus point? I think I have watch enough youtube videos to finally understand metering modes but this was the one question I was unsure of. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dao (Jun 7, 2014)

Spot meter should  be just meter off the center point.


----------



## Rgollar (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you that's what I thought but was not sure.


----------



## Dao (Jun 9, 2014)

If you are planning to spot meter a point which is not in the center of the desire frame, you can spot meter that point, press the exposure lock button and then re-compose. (For auto or semi-auto exposure mode).


----------



## Braineack (Jun 9, 2014)

Silly Canon...  does it really just use only the center point?


----------

